
Brain Computation: A Computer Science Perspective [pdf] - aidanrocke
https://igi-web.tugraz.at/PDF/LNCS-10000-Theories_006_v1.pdf
======
aidanrocke
From the abstract:

'The brain carries out tasks that are very demanding from a computational
perspective, apparently powered by a mere 20 Watts.This fact has intrigued
computer scientists for many decades, and is currently drawing many of them to
the quest of acquiring a computational understanding of the brain. Yet, at
present there is no productive interaction of computer scientists with
neuroscientists in this quest.'

